# N-Formylamphetamine(Formetorex) synth?



## btcboss2022 (Mar 19, 2022)

Hello,

I found only generic info about this synth from P2P:

A mixture of P-2-P and formamide (sometimes in the presence of formic acid), or ammonium formate, is heated until a condensation reaction results in the intermediate product N-formylamphetamine.
In the second step, N-formylamphetamine is hydrolysed typically using hydrochloric acid . The reaction mixture is then basified, isolated, and (steam) distilled. 
In the final step, the product is precipitated out of the solution, typically as the sulphate salt. 
Amphetamine base is an oily liquid with a characteristic “fishy-amine” odour.

Someone knows the details and amounts of that synth please?

Why this final free base smells different from free base obtained in the process with P2NP via AL/Hg if they should be exactly the same product?

Thanks.


----------



## dk77

Reduction of P2Np with NaBH4 and CuCl2, the most discussed method, seems to be a new method used by many people


----------



## William Dampier

btcboss2022 said:


> Why this final free base smells different from free base obtained in the process with P2NP via AL/Hg if they should be exactly the same product?



btcboss2022The same base. At the end of the reaction, add alkali, extract the base and get sulfate salt


----------



## btcboss2022

Someone knows the details and amounts of that synth please?



btcboss2022 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I found only generic info about this synth from P2P:
> 
> ...



btcboss2022Thanks


----------

